# What EO would you put in a milk honey oat soap?



## aprice522 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have got to try again on my milk honey oat, but I haven't yet decided on where and what fragrance to buy and want to soap today...well, tonight actually.

So, I have a decent selection of EOs and want to try again on the milk honey oat soap.  Making it with beef tallow (rendered myself--never again, but that is another story), CO, OO and castor.

I just don't know what to do that won't be weird to smell when looking at it....

I am going to *try* to have a natural color topped by a beta carotene layer that I am going to *try* and drop swirl.  

What would you do???  Throw something out there or tell me it doesn't matter.  I don't sell, so it's not a big deal, I just cannot THINK past the fact that it *should* smell like its contents.


THESE ARE MY OPTIONS:
Grapefruit
lavedin
Bergamot
camphor
camphor
cedarwood
Chamomile
cinnamon leaf
clary sage
clementine
clove
Corn-mint

eucalyptus
fir needle
four thieves
frankincense
geranium
Ginger
lavender
Lavender 40/42
lavender, french
lemongrass
lime
litsa cubana
marjoram
Melissa
nutmeg
orange
palmarosa
peppermint
peppermint, prem
petitgrain
rosemary
sandalwood
skin healing
spearmint
tansy
tea tree
ylang ylang


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

you know lemongrass and ginger might be really nice, maybe with a touch of the nutmeg

oatmeal milk and honey always makes me want to go with edible scents


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

Just the ingredients in OMH provide enough scent that I would want to stick w/something that works in the edible family as well.  Orange, maybe?  I like the idea of a spicy scent like DG suggested w/the nutmeg, maybe clove?  I think orange and clove together might be really nice (although you would want to be careful of acceleration w/spices like clove.)  Or for something less food-y, if that is not your inclination, maybe a blend of something like bergamot and cedar.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 4, 2015)

I would go with orange, clementine and spearmint (40/40/20).  I did this with orange, tangerine and spearmint EOs for one of my soaps and it smells wonderful.  As a matter of fact, I just bagged my "Citrus Mint" so I could mail my soaps out tomorrow to my victims.  Uh, testers.


----------



## aprice522 (Aug 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Just the ingredients in OMH provide enough scent that I would want to stick w/something that works in the edible family as well.  Orange, maybe?  I like the idea of a spicy scent like DG suggested w/the nutmeg, maybe clove?  I think orange and clove together might be really nice (although you would want to be careful of acceleration w/spices like clove.)  Or for something less food-y, if that is not your inclination, maybe a blend of something like bergamot and cedar.



I will have to try that sometime--going with no added scent...however, my personally rendered tallow is very beefily (is that a word?) fragrant on its own and I am not willing to take a chance yet.  My personally rendered lard is less smelly, but the whole experience (at 1$/lb raw fat) was enough to make me buy that 50# tub that I have seen talked about....shipping to me only makes the stuff 1.20/lb.  My rendering experience tells me that I am willing to pay 20 cents more. FO SURE!!!  :wink:

I went ahead and tried the ginger lemongrass with nutmeg.

I am intrigued by the citrus mint and will try that next week!  

I did notice that my beta carotene coloring did speed trace.  Is that normal for anyone else?  it didn't make it a problem...although it is not unfolded...  :?

I tried my first swirl, drop swirl.  I have no idea what will happen and it won't be a huge contrast, but I am not into the real bright colors.  Natural soap...kinda like natural look.

Thank you so much for quick replies!  I will post a picture once unfolded, (unless I am embarressed!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

looking forward to seeing it!  let me know how you like that scent combination with the natural soap smells.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 5, 2015)

I was thinking sandalwood, nutmeg and a tiny amount of cinnamon.  Oatmeal and Honey reminds me of a nutty tone... something warm, comforting and slightly sweet with a hint of spice. I don't have those EOs so I have no idea if they would work together. I'm not sure of what some of your others smell like to know if they would impart that scent.

I'm in awe of folks that mix their own blends... I can only rarely stumble into one that smells like I think it should.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2015)

I used cinnamon leaf eo. I had .25 ounces and put it in a two pound batch (total, oils, lye and water). It is a nice light cinnamon scent - I wasn't too sure about it oob, but it is nice in the finished soap.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 7, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Just the ingredients in OMH provide enough scent that I would want to stick w/something that works in the edible family as well.  Orange, maybe?  I like the idea of a spicy scent like DG suggested w/the nutmeg, maybe clove?  I think orange and clove together might be really nice (although you would want to be careful of acceleration w/spices like clove.)  Or for something less food-y, if that is not your inclination, maybe a blend of something like bergamot and cedar.



That's the exact same scent combo I put in my OMH soap, orange and clove. I love it, others like it OK. I have seen people do lavender to go with the gentle, soothing kinda theme.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Feb 9, 2016)

I use straight benzoin, it smells a lot like honey to me. Don't go the full 3% though, it's a sensitiser and also makes your soap go volcano. I use it at 0.5%.


----------



## HoneyLady (Feb 10, 2016)

I would use ZERO EOs.

OMH soaps tend to be imagined as being particularly mild, and EOs like cinnamon, cloves and ginger are all strong irritants.  I don't use any of them in any soap, since to survive saponification, they have to be used at higher levels.  I once had a bad experience with a cinnamon "natural" EO and girl bits best left un-irritated.  :silent:

Clove oil is used in dentistry for anti-something properties, and I have used it successfully to clear up cystic acne.  But it does burn and tingle.  (With cystic acne, anything that doesn't take your head completely off AND clears it up is an acceptable evil in my book.)

If you must add something to OMH, I suggest vanilla.  Alternatively, SC makes a very nice beeswax & honey FO I use in candles.  BB has an OMH FO that is very popular.  But I do understand some folks insist on EOs.  I just wish they were as well regulated as FOs.

Also, depending on where you sell, be aware that the EU regulations are fairly tight re EOs that contain Eugenol -- the active ingredient in several EOs.

Thinking about oatmeal for lunch, now . . .

~HL~


----------



## Candice (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe clove, nutmeg, and lemongrass?


----------



## coffeetime (Feb 11, 2016)

Candice said:


> Maybe clove, nutmeg, and lemongrass?




Umm, all 3 of those are known sensitizers. Most of the people that I've encountered are buying oats and honey soap due to sensitivities (and the perception that it is a gentle soap). I'm not sure you would want to use known problem EOs. What about orange and a bit of cedar wood? Or patchouli? Or maybe neroli?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 11, 2016)

This is an old post. Sure the OP is no longer interested in answers


----------

